# Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?



## Frank7777 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

in Bayern darf eine Handangel ja bis zu drei Anbissstellen haben. Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, ob es Sinn macht mit zwei oder drei Anbisstellen auf Karpfen zu Angeln, oder ob dies absuluter Blödsinn ist? Hab es noch nie ausprobiert. Hat einer von euch das schon mal gemacht und wenn ja mit welcher Montage?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

denke mal du meinst den drilling??
was erhofst du die dardurch,das du 3 karpfen gleichzeitig drillen kannst??


fischen mit drillingen auf friedfisch ,das geht gar nicht.
dem karpfen würdest du das ganze maul zereisen dadurch,keine weitgerechte angelart.


selbst auf hecht/ zander  verzichte ich auf drillinge, alles 1oder 2 karpfenhaken.


----------



## spike999 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

ich denke nicht das er nen drilling meint,sondern eher 3 rigs an einer angel...


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

er hat nichts von drillingen gesagt sondern von anbißstellen.

ob es sinn macht, weiß ich nicht, aber in ungarn als beispiel ist das karpfenangeln mit 2 haken gängige praxis.
hierbei handelt es sich um eine montage mit festem futterkorb ein haken ganz normal am ende der montage und einer ca 10cm überm futterkorb an nem kurzen seitenarm.

antonio


----------



## Frank7777 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Ne, ich mein keinen Drillinghaken. Das der nicht weidgerecht ist weiß ich. Ich meine z. B. eine Grundkontruktion, wo z.B. man ein Vofach 40, das andere 20 cm lang macht und damit rein theoretisch die Möglichkeit eines Bisses um 50% steigert. Das gleichzeitig an beiden einer beißt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Wie gesagt, hab das noch nie gemacht und ist nur so eine Idee, ob das Sinn macht, bzw. wirklich zulässig ist weiß ich nicht, deshalb hier die Frage.

Gruss

Frank


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

wenn mehrere anbißstellen erlaubt sind ist es auch zulässig.
und wie in meinem vorigen post zu lesen ist wird dies auch praktiziert mit erfolg.

antonio


----------



## barschkönig (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Dann such dir aber lieber ein Gewässer wo es nur kleine Karpfen gibt, sonst wenn 2 auf einmal beißen sollten mit 16 pf als krasses Beispiel, wird das Material glaube nich mitmachen, es sei denn du fischt dann mit Big Game zeug


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Leg doch gleich eine Grundschnur und hänge als Köder Boillies dran ...
Schau doch einfach in deinen Gewässerordnungen nach, meistens steht dort drinnen : x Ruten mit je 1 Haken ! letztendlich was soll das, langt nicht ein Haken? So sorry "Karpfengeil" kann man doch garnicht sein - zumal du die Fische bestimmt zu 99% wieder zurück setzt. Wenn doch bedenke, das sich der 2. Haken von außen im Fisch verhaken kann ,also eine unnötige Verletzung, aber jeder Karpenangler geht ja schonenst mit dem Fisch um ...


----------



## Frank7777 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Leg doch gleich eine Grundschnur und hänge als Köder Boillies dran ...
> Schau doch einfach in deinen Gewässerordnungen nach, meistens steht dort drinnen : x Ruten mit je 1 Haken ! letztendlich was soll das, langt nicht ein Haken? So sorry "Karpfengeil" kann man doch garnicht sein - zumal du die Fische bestimmt zu 99% wieder zurück setzt. Wenn doch bedenke, das sich der 2. Haken von außen im Fisch verhaken kann ,also eine unnötige Verletzung, aber jeder Karpenangler geht ja schonenst mit dem Fisch um ...


 
Was seid ihr denn immer so aggresiv, man wird das doch mal normal diskutieren können. :c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Ich würds lassen, schon allein aus der Überlegung heraus, dass 2 Karpfen gleichzeitig beißen könnten. Wenn die Dann in 2 verschiedene Richtungen ziehen, macht´s Peng.

Aber die Rigs der Ungarn würden mich brennend interessieren....


----------



## Sven 20 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

gaaaanz grosser Blödsinn !!!!
der zweite Haken wird sich von aussen festsetzen und damit schwere verletzungen hervorrufen!!!
oder er wird sich in einen unterwasserhindernes einhaken und der karpfen wird sich sehr warscheinlich davon nicht mehr befreien können !!


----------



## lekdas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Bayern darf eine Handangel ja bis zu drei Anbissstellen haben. Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, ob es Sinn macht mit zwei oder drei Anbisstellen auf Karpfen zu Angeln, oder ob dies absuluter Blödsinn ist? Hab es noch nie ausprobiert. Hat einer von euch das schon mal gemacht und wenn ja mit welcher Montage?
> 
> ...



Selten so nen Blödsinn gehört! Auf Friedfisch darfst du nur mit einer Anbissstelle angeln. 

Aus Ungarn kenn ich das Angeln mit 2 Haken. Funzt wunderbar, wenn man weiß wie...


----------



## rainerle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Ich hab 6 Jahre den Vorbereitungskurs zur F-Prüfung für Bayern geleitet und Du zeigst mir jetzt mal wo im AVFiG drinnen steht, dass bei der Angelei auf Friedfische mehrere Anbissstellen erlaubt sind - ausser bei der Hegene!!!! > und da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß wenn da überhaupt mal ein Karpfen drauf beisst!


----------



## Frank7777 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 Jahre den Vorbereitungskurs zur F-Prüfung für Bayern geleitet und Du zeigst mir jetzt mal wo im AVFiG drinnen steht, dass bei der Angelei auf Friedfische mehrere Anbissstellen erlaubt sind - ausser bei der Hegene!!!! > und da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß wenn da überhaupt mal ein Karpfen drauf beisst!



Ich hab hier das offizielle Prüfungsheft herausgegeben vom landesfichereiverband Bayern e.V. mit dem Titel: Die staatliche Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2012. 
Unter dem Titel 5 - Einschlägige Rechtsvorschriften, insbesondere des Fischerei- und ..., steht die Frage Nr.: 5.151 mit folgenden Wortlaut:

Wie viele Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) darf eine Handangel mit Ausnahme der Hegene höchstens haben?

a, einen
b, zwei
c, drei

nach beilegender Lösung ist c richtig.
Wurde auch im Kurs so gelehrt.

5.154
Wie viele anbisstellen darf eine Handangel höchsten haben?

a, zwei, die Hegene bis drei
b, drei, die Hegene fünf
c, dafür gibt es keine Vorschrift

Richtig ist b

Von Friedfisch oder so ist da nirgends die Rede.

Kannst ja einfach sagen das es ist deiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet ist so zu angeln, hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich es so machen will, war eine Überlegung ob so was geht, bzw. sinnvoll ist. Bin Angeleinsteiger und da ist doch besser man fragt nach, bevor man es einfach ausprobiert. Hab ich aber die letzte Zeit schon gemerkt, Fragen von neulingen sind nicht so erwünscht bzw. wird man immer blöd angemacht.

Ach ja, wo das übrigens in der AVFiG steht: Paragraph 13, (1)

Anmerkung: würde im Vorbereitungslehrgang nicht gesagt, das so etwas erlaubt, bzw. möglich ist, würde man darauf gar nicht kommen. Wenn es aber zu dem Thema eigene Fragen und Gesetzt gibt, scheint es ja doch irgendwo Anwendung zu finden.

Gruß


----------



## Merlinrs (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Ob es Unsinn ist mit zwei Haken zu fischen sei mal dahingestellt, genauso ob es erlaubt ist. Also ein Rig wo sich der Fisch nicht verlezten würde wäre aus meiner sicht möglich. Auf der Hauptschnur müsste der erste seitenarm sehr Kurz sein dann das Blei kommen und die Zweite Anbissstelle ebenfalls sehr Kurzes Vorfach. Das zwei Karpfen gleichzeitig Beißen schließe ich aus, die müssten ja beide gleichzeitig beißen und auch noch hängen. Aber selbst wenn das passiert wird es das Material problemlos aushalten, ganz im gegenteil die beiden machen sich gegenseitig müde. Es funktioniert ja auch beim Pilken das man zwei Fische gleichzeitig hat sogar mit dünneren Materialien gibt es keine Probleme. Ich sehe aber keinen Vorteil bei zwei Haken weil wenn der Karpfen so dicht am Köder ist wird er den auch sehr wahrscheinlich nehmen das wird auch bei 2 Haken nicht schneller gehen, somit wird man auch nicht mehr fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



> Bin Angeleinsteiger und da ist doch besser man fragt nach, bevor man es einfach ausprobiert.


*Genau so ist das, und ich finde es klasse, dass Du hier gefragt hast.*

Und ich muss mich doch fremdschämen für einige der Antworter hier..

Wer sich selber für so toll hält und dann in dem Ton wie teilweise hier im Thread auf die Frage eines Anfängers antwortet, bei dem kann man nur  hoffen, dass er keine Kinder hat.

Und auch nichts mit einem Lehrberuf oder Ausbildung zu tun..

Und hoffentlich auch nicht mit der Ausbildung von Anglern, dass die nicht gleich wieder die Lust verlieren, wenn sie merken, was da für Typen ausbilden....


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



lekdas schrieb:


> Selten so nen Blödsinn gehört! Auf Friedfisch darfst du nur mit einer Anbissstelle angeln.
> 
> Aus Ungarn kenn ich das Angeln mit 2 Haken. Funzt wunderbar, wenn man weiß wie...



dann sag mal wo der blödsinn steht.

antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 Jahre den Vorbereitungskurs zur F-Prüfung für Bayern geleitet und Du zeigst mir jetzt mal wo im AVFiG drinnen steht, dass bei der Angelei auf Friedfische mehrere Anbissstellen erlaubt sind - ausser bei der Hegene!!!! > und da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß wenn da überhaupt mal ein Karpfen drauf beisst!



dann sag mal wo steht, daß mehrere anbißstellen verboten sind.
du bist bestimmt einer von den kursleitern, die ein anderer member hier immer erwähnt, die lehren andere sachen als im gesetz stehen.

antonio


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Bezüglich der Verwendung mehrer Anbißstellen muss ich dir leider beinahe alle Illusionen nehmen. Mir, als gebürtigem Bayern, ist kein Gewässer bekannt, wo sie gestattet wären. Die einzige Ausmahme stellen eben die drei bis fünf Anbißstellen an der Hegene dar und das auch nur wenn sie nicht nach dem Auswurf unmittelbar eingeholt werden.

Wenn man das hinterfragt, kommt man auch recht bald auf den sinnvollen Hintergrund.

Zum einen will man den gezielten Fang von Corregonen und Salmoniden, hier besonders dem Seesaibling, ermöglichen. Zum zweiten will man das Hintertürl schließen, das Reißangeln zu scheinlegalisieren. Gleiches gilt für die tradierte Angelart des Hölzelns. Zu schnell wären derbe Hegenen mit großen Haken zu "Reissleinen" erstellt. 

Die Findigkeit von Fischräubern ist leider enorm!

In diesem Zusammenhang darf man aber keinesfalls Anbißstellen mit Hakenanzahl am Köder verwechseln. Eine Hegene mit drei Nymphen stellt drei Anbißstellen dar. Ein Großwobbler mit drei Drillingen jedoch nicht.

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung im In- und Ausland kann ich dir aber sagen, dass derlei Paternostermontagen auf Friedfische auch keine signifikanten Verbesserungen des Fangergebnisses bringen. Was sich aber deutlich erhöht, sind Hänger und atemberaubende Verwurschtelungen der Vorfächer.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Zu der Aussage, zeig mir wo das steht.

Für Bayern gilt, dass die Angelfischerei durch das Fischereigesetz und die Ausführungsbestimmungen geregelt wird. Zusätzlich können die darin enthaltenen Bestimmungen durch die Regierungsbezirke verschärft werden. Endlich kann aber auch der Rechtsinhaber (vulgus der Pächter, Besitzer, Verein...) da noch einen drauflegen und weitere Einschränkungen erlassen. Verbote übergeordneter Stellen können dagenen aber nicht aufgehoben, oder unterschritten werden.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

das es in gewässerordnungen stehen kann hat keiner abgestritten,nur eben die pauschalaussage das gilt für ganz bayern ist falsch.

§ 15
Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen
(1) Verboten ist
1.das Fischen unter Verwendung von Sprengstoffen, Giften, Betäubungsmitteln, Schusswaffen, Abzugseisen, Schlingen, Reißangeln, freitreibenden Angeln, Netzfallen, Fischgabeln, Harpunen, Speeren, Pfeilen und groben Werkzeugen,

2.das Anlegen neuer Aalfänge (ortsgebundene Selbstfänge) und das Einbringen zusätzlicher Aalschocker und Aalhamen,

3.das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch,

4.das Fischen, Fernhalten, Scheuchen oder Abweisen von Fischen unter Verwendung von elektrischem Strom; § 19 bleibt unberührt,

5.das Fischen in Fischpässen oder Fischwegen sowie in den durch die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde zu bestimmenden oberhalb und unterhalb liegenden Gewässerstrecken,
6.das Fischen unter gleichzeitiger Benutzung von mehr als zwei Handangeln (§ 16 Abs. 1); neben der Hegene darf nur eine andersartige Handangel verwendet werden.

§ 16
Angelfischerei
(1) 1 Die Handangel darf höchstens drei Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben, die beim Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen sein müssen. 
2 Abweichend von Satz 1 darf die Hegene bis zu fünf Anbissstellen haben; die Hegene ist eine Handangel, bei der von einem beschwerten Vorfach kurze Seitenarme (Springer) mit jeweils einer Anbissstelle abzweigen.

hier steht ganz klar bis zu drei angelhaken(anbißstellen)
zudem dann noch die aussage, daß dies in den lehrgängen zum fischereischein gelehrt wird, das kann und darf nicht sein, da hier eben erst mal nur die gesetzlichen grundlagen rübergebracht werden.
oder werden auch die verschiedensten mindestmaße und schonzeiten der einzelnen gewässer dort gelehrt.





antonio


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



antonio schrieb:


> hier steht ganz klar bis zu drei angelhaken(anbißstellen)



Da hast du schon recht, wenn du das FiG theoretisierend als isolierten Text betrachtest. In der Praxis wird dich das aber wenig weit bringen.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, wenn du das FiG theoretisierend als isolierten Text betrachtest. In der Praxis wird dich das aber wenig weit bringen.



wie gesagt es geht nicht um einzelne gewässerordnungen vereinsvorschriften etc.
vom gestz her ist es erst mal grundsätzlich erlaubt in bayern auch auf friedfisch mit drei haken zu angeln und nur darum ging es.

es wird eben aber immer wieder oft behauptet daß friedfischangeln mit mehreren haken oder drillingen etc verboten ist(nicht nur in bayern).

und das stimmt nicht.


und wie hier zu lesen ist wird das auch in bayern im lehrgang gelehrt, daß friedfischangeln mit mehreren haken verboten ist.

zitat:
 "Ich hab 6 Jahre den Vorbereitungskurs zur F-Prüfung für Bayern geleitet und Du zeigst mir jetzt mal wo im AVFiG drinnen steht, dass bei der Angelei auf Friedfische mehrere Anbissstellen erlaubt sind - ausser bei der Hegene!!!! > und da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß wenn da überhaupt mal ein Karpfen drauf beisst! "


wieder ein beweis für den sinn der lehrgänge und prüfung.
es wird etwas anderes gelehrt als dann in den prüfungsfragen und im gesetz steht.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Na ja, in Bremen darf man ohne Sachkundenachweis ( Prüfung ) angeln ( Stockangelrecht der Bremer Bürger ), in Bayern eben mit 3 Haken - solange Jagt und Fischereirecht Ländersache sind, ist das Caos vorprogramiert ... Es lebe St. Bürokratia, was auf der einen Seite der Weser erlaubt ist, ist auf der anderen bei "Kerker, Wasser und Brot" verboten ... Dabei ist es in m.A. doch alles so einfach, ein "Obergesetz" z.B. integriert im BNG und davon leitet sich alles ab.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Meine Güte, was ist daran so bedenklich?

Diese Ausbilder unterrichten an der Basis, vor ganz normalen und bisweilen sehr einfachen Menschen und nicht vor dem Plenum im Maimilianeum. Sie bedienen sich der etwas gebeugten Wahrheit, dem Verbot.

Aber sie erreichen ihre Klientel und damit das Ziel. 

Wenn man natürlich alles ausdebattieren muss, bis der Dreck hergeht, dann, ja dann ist dieDemokratie und das Abendland in höchster Not!


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

sie erreichen damit nur ein ziel, daß in den köpfen verbote haften bleiben, die so gar nicht existieren und auf dem mist von einzelnen vorständen etc. gewachsen sind.
diese verbote einzelner vorstände werden dann als allgemeingültig hingestellt.
wir reden immer über abschaffung von restriktionen usw und hier wird genau das gegenteil gemacht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Dass das Gesetz und die Praxis oft weit auseinanderliegen, ist ja beileibe nicht nur in Bayern so, auch wenn man den Eindruck haben könnte, dass Gesetzeignorieren da eher einem Volkssport gleicht..

Wer aber ausbildet, hat das an Hand geltender Gesetze zu tun..

Er kann jederzeit dazu sagen, dass diese blödsinnnig sind, auch dass es Umgehungsmöglichkeiten gibt.

Was aber in meinen Augen gar nicht geht ist, dass Ausbilder falsche Tatsachen bezüglich der Gesetze verbreiten.

Das hat aber ja alles auch nur bedingt mit dem Thema hier zu tun.....


Gesetz (da der TE aus Bayern kommt):
Mehrere Anbissstellen auch beim Friedfischangeln erlaubt.

Rechtliche Praxis:
Oft Einschränkungen durch Gewässerordnungen  - nur 1 Anbissstelle erlaubt

Praktische Praxis:
Von Ausnahmen abgesehen wird das beim Karpfenangeln keinen Sinn machen.

Karpfen als Müllschlucker der Gewässer werden - wenn sie am fressen sind - jedem Köder innerhalb des 2 Meter Radius, der maximal sein dürfte bei einer Angelmontage, finden und nehmen.

Wollen sie nicht fressen, kann man ihnen auch 20 Köder präsentieren und es wird nix passieren..

Die Gefahr von Verhedderungen oder das außen-haken im Drill mit den freien Haken ist dagegen wohl gegeben..

Ist doch alles eigentlich ganz einfach.....


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich alles ausdebattieren muss, bis der Dreck hergeht...







antonio schrieb:


> sie erreichen damit nur ein ziel, daß in den köpfen verbote haften bleiben, die so gar nicht existieren und auf dem mist von einzelnen vorständen etc. gewachsen sind.
> diese verbote einzelner vorstände werden dann als allgemeingültig hingestellt.
> wir reden immer über abschaffung von restriktionen usw und hier wird genau das gegenteil gemacht.
> 
> antonio



Wenn du unten angekommen bist, kannst du mir ja schreiben, welche Farbe der Dreck hat und ob er gut bindig ist. 


Für den Fall, dass das unsere vordringlichten Probleme in der Angelfischerei sind, dann gehts uns doch gut, dann jammern wir auf allerhöchster Nivea!


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

genau hier fangen auch unsere großen probleme an, nämlich bei verbänden, die nicht das sind was sie sein sollen, fischereischeinlehrgängen, wo unsinn verbreitet wir, vorstände die nach gutdünken irgendwelche sinnlosen restriktionen weit über das gesetz hinaus erlassen und und und.
die farbe(n) des drecks nenn ich jetzt nicht

antonio


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Dann musst du in die Offensive gehen. Den Stall des Augias mistet nur aus, wer ihn betritt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Leute, dafür gibts doch das Politikforum (zum Augiusstall: Wo ausmisten nix mehr nützt sollte man schlicht abfackeln..)..

Hier:
Mehrere Anbissstellen beim Karpfenangeln..


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

ich glaub das geht eher in die Richtung "absoluter Blödsinn" :m
macht doch gar kein Sinn 3 Haken im Abstand von 30-50 cm nebeneinander auszulegen


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Ich bin zwar kein Bayer und habe dort auch noch nie geangelt, aber mehrere Anbissstellen machen beim Karpfenangeln absolut keinen Sinn und tragen auch nicht zu besseren Fangerfolgen bei. Bei kleineren Schwarmfischen, wie Hering oder Makrele machen mehrere Anbisstellen sinn und bringen auch mehr Fisch. Beim Dorschangeln sterben die Tannenbäume aus und man geht eher zur feineren Dorschjagd über. 
Beim Karpfenangeln wäre eine Doublette extrem unwarscheinlich, weil zwei Fische exakt im gleichen Moment beißen müssten. Weiterhin einen Karpfen, den man auf einen Boilie nicht fängt, den fängt man auch mit dreien nicht.
Das größte Problem ist aber der Drill, ein Karpfen prescht wie ein getroffener Keiler durch das Gewässer und sucht sich Hindernisse, um sich dort festzusetzen. Mit weiteren Haken hat er dazu beste Chancen. Er setzt sich fest, die Schnur reißt und der Fisch verreckt. 
Ist das waidgerecht?


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Hallo Frank,


Frank7777 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, ob es Sinn macht mit zwei oder drei Anbisstellen auf Karpfen zu Angeln, oder ob dies absuluter Blödsinn ist? Hab es noch nie ausprobiert. Hat einer von euch das schon mal gemacht und wenn ja mit welcher Montage?


Sinn macht es keinen. Du wirst nicht mehr Karpfen fangen.
Ob es generell funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen mit derartigen Systemen.Es wird sicher entsprechende Montagen geben. Ich kenn nur keine.
Ich selber hatte mir dazu auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht.
Letztendlich sehe ich aber 2 Probleme. Zum einem eine erhöte Verletzungsgefahr und zum anderen ist die Gefahr groß das sich der 2. Haken beim fluchten oder beim Drill festsitzt. Ärgerlich ist dann das der Fisch verloren ist , noch ärgerlicher das der Fisch dann dem Tode geweiht ist.
Aus diesem Grunde werde ich solch Montagen beim Karpfenangeln nie anwenden.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Hallo,



> Ist das waidgerecht?


Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Wo fängt Waidgerechtigkeit an , wo hört sie auf.
Es gibt Leute die halten die Selbsthakmethode für nicht waidgerecht.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Sicherlich ist Waidgerechtigkeit ein Gummibegriff, aber Angelmethoden, die das Verenden eines Fisches billigend in Kauf nehmen, sind doch gemeinhin nicht waidgerecht.


----------



## Frank7777 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Also ist es Blödsinn, Ende der Diskussion. 

Vielleicht sollte das Thema entfernt werden bevor das hier ausartet.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



> aber Angelmethoden, die das Verenden eines Fisches billigend in Kauf nehmen, sind doch gemeinhin nicht waidgerecht.


100%ig zugestimmt!
Nur , ich persönlich verwende ungern beim angeln den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit. Für mich gibt es da keine.
Ich würde das eher als sach bzw. fachgerechte Anwendung /Handhabung sehen.
Was solls , letztendlich wissen wir was gemeint ist........


----------



## Bellaron (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



Sven 20 schrieb:


> gaaaanz grosser Blödsinn !!!!
> der zweite Haken wird sich von aussen festsetzen und damit schwere verletzungen hervorrufen!!!
> oder er wird sich in einen unterwasserhindernes einhaken und der karpfen wird sich sehr warscheinlich davon nicht mehr befreien können !!


 

Das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Zitat von Sven 20 Beitrag anzeigen
gaaaanz grosser Blödsinn !!!!
der zweite Haken wird sich von aussen festsetzen und damit schwere verletzungen hervorrufen!!!

woher willst du das wissen?
ich habe jahrelang in ungarn geangelt, dort ist es wie oben schon erwähnt gang und gebe mit 2 haken-karpfenmontagen zu angeln, ich hab dort noch nicht einen fisch gesehen, der durch den 2. haken verletzt wurde.
von daher halte ich es schon gewagt es als ganz großen blödsinn abzutun.
es ist eben nicht nur das was hier in d gemacht wird das einzig wahre.


antonio


----------



## lekdas (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Erstmal muß ich zugeben, dass ich den Gesetzestext wirklich nicht kannte. ABER es bleibt einfach Unsinn, weil es in der Praxis nicht so ist und das ist auch gut so!!!! Bemerkenswert bescheuert finde ich dann, dass es überhaupt noch so gelehrt wird. Da muß ich Rainer widerum in Schutz nehmen, er hat wohl eher nah an der Wirklichkeit seinen Unterricht gehalten, als irgendwelche veralteten und nicht mehr angewanden Gesetzestexte zu verbreiten.

Meine Erfahrung mit 2 Haken ebenfalls in Ungarn sind eher mau, da ich nicht behaupten kann, dass es auf Karpfen irgendwelche Vorteile mit sich bringt. Das Einzige war ein großer Graser, der sich die Futterspirale geschnappt hat und sich bei Vorfächer wie eine Klappfalle in seine Flanken gebohrt haben!


----------



## rainerle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Nabend,

Asche auf mein Haupt - die Sache mit den Anbiss-Stellen betreffen die Gewässerordnung für die Verbandsgewässer.


----------



## daci7 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Aaalso:
rein logisch betrachtet KANN es doch Sinn machen - sofern man davon ausgeht, dass unterschiedliche Köder unterschiedlich gut genommen werden - wovon die meisten Karpfenhunter ja augenscheinlich ausgehen - muss es rein logisch betrachtet zu einer erhöhten Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit führe zwei Rigs mit zwei verschiedenen Ködern in unmittelbarer Nähe zueinander anzubieten.

Zur Waidgerechtigkeit - das ist doch wirklich ein schwammiger Begriff. Die Gefahr das sich der Fisch am zweiten Haken verletzt sehe ich nicht unbedingt, dass er sich im Kraut festsetzt schon eher. Das ein Zwei-Haken-System grundsätzlich nicht waidgerecht ist halte ich für Blödsinn - wie siehts denn beim Brandungsangeln aus? 
Da gibts doch zum Beispiel eine Art Durchlaufsystem bei welchem bei einem Biss an der einen Anbissstelle der zweite Haken hoch zum Wirbel gezogen wird und somit die Hängergefahr reduziert wird.

#h


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Wie sieht der Drill beim Brandungsangeln aus? 
In der Regel wird der Fisch reingekurbelt oder rangepumpt. Meine Brandungsrolle hat nicht mal eine Bremse!


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aaalso:
> rein logisch betrachtet KANN es doch Sinn machen - sofern man davon ausgeht, dass unterschiedliche Köder unterschiedlich gut genommen werden - wovon die meisten Karpfenhunter ja augenscheinlich ausgehen - muss es rein logisch betrachtet zu einer erhöhten Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit führe zwei Rigs mit zwei verschiedenen Ködern in unmittelbarer Nähe zueinander anzubieten.
> 
> Zur Waidgerechtigkeit - das ist doch wirklich ein schwammiger Begriff. Die Gefahr das sich der Fisch am zweiten Haken verletzt sehe ich nicht unbedingt, dass er sich im Kraut festsetzt schon eher. Das ein Zwei-Haken-System grundsätzlich nicht waidgerecht ist halte ich für Blödsinn - wie siehts denn beim Brandungsangeln aus?
> ...



so siehts aus, beim brandungsangeln regt sich kein mensch auf über 2 haken.
und wie gesagt mir ist bisher dort wo mit 2 haken auf karpfen geangelt wurde keine verletzung vom 2. haken ausgehend zu gesicht gekommen.
das mit der hängergefahr kann man auch ausschließen wenn man da vorfach dünner als die hauptschnur hat.
und das oben genannte beispiel wo der karpfen die futterspirale genommen haben soll und sich beide haken in die flanken gehauen haben soll dazu sag ich mal lieber nix.

antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Drill beim Brandungsangeln aus?
> In der Regel wird der Fisch reingekurbelt oder rangepumpt. Meine Brandungsrolle hat nicht mal eine Bremse!



ja und ob der haken beim reinkurbeln irgenwo hängen bleibt oder wenn der fisch schnur nimmt ist doch rille.
ist dir dein zweiter haken schon hängen geblieben?

antonio


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Beim Brandungsangeln hatte ich schon Hänger und es sind Haken abgerissen. Aber schon aufgrund des Drilles sind die Angelmethoden kaum vergleichbar. Ein Karpfen pflügt durch Kraut und Geäst, Dorsch und Butt sind dagegen leicht reinzukurbeln.


----------



## Tobias92 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Meiner Meinung Nach macht es auf karpfen eben doch Sinn. Denkmal zum Beispiel 2 oder 3 boilies mit verschiedenen Geschmäckern gleichzeitig anbieten will um zu schauen welche besser gehen...

Grüße


----------



## PAFischer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Wieso frägst Du hier nach Sinn und Unsinn wenn Du dann eh völlig beratungsresistent bist?
Mir persönlich geht einfach die Galle hoch wenn ich lese. Ist doch eh rille ob sich ein Fisch festhängt, oder auf viele gute Argumente nur mit Gegenwehr reagiert.
Viele (lange nicht alle) Richtlinien von Vereinen und oder Verbänden die über die rein gesetzlichen Vorlagen hinausgehen sind durchaus sinnvoll.
Nur weil jemand den Kragen beim Angeln nicht voll bekommt mit 3 Haken zu fischen und dadurch Verletzungen, oder tote Fische in kauf zu nehmen finde ich total falsch.
Sicherlich kann es den eine oder anderen Vorteil (für den Angler) geben, aber die Nachteile (für die Fische) überwiegen einfach.
Will man zwei verschiedene Boilies testen.....gut, Ihr habt ja zwei Ruten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Warum nicht, wenn man möglichst schnell ein Bild zur laufenden Geschmacksrichtung haben will. So ein Doppeldrill hat bestimmt auch was Wildes.


----------



## ein Angler (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Hi
Ich halte es beim Karpfenangeln nicht für sinnvoll im Gegenteil, werfen würde ich es schon gar nicht es vertütelt sich wohlmöglich noch und ich sitze und warte dann und warte #d. Auslegen würde gehen, nur da lasse die Karpfen mal mit ihren Flossen gründeln und es würde sich auch wieder verhedern und man wartet und wartet #d
Geschmacksrichtungen werde ich ja wohl hinbekommen wenn ich 2 Angeln habe |supergri.
Zu guter letzt im meinem Club würden sie einen Kielholen unter Banana Porta und Schlauchboten. Rausschmiss sofort.
Ich finde auch das Karpfenangeln entspannt laufen sollte und nicht mit Raubfischmethoden betrieben werden sollte.
Gruß


----------



## Dennis76 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Moinsen,
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Sorry, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein .
Gruß Dennis


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Die Idee ist schon Krank |uhoh:


----------



## Joschkopp (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Unglaublich auf was für Ideen manche Leute hier kommen... Also mir reichen 2 Ruten a 1 Rig vollkommen aus und ich fange meine Fische. Zwei verschiedene Köder kann ich so auch anbieten und gucken was besser läuft. Langsam pack ich mir echt an den Kopf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit mehreren Anbissstellen?*

Lustige Idee...mein Tipp: Herings - oder Makrelensystem! Da kann man gleich 5-6 Murmeln gleichzeitig ausprobieren |uhoh:


----------

